# Apple Announces iPhone 4



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

I couldn't find the latest iPhone discussion on TCA Forum, so move/delete if this is old news...

FYI...

*Apple Announces iPhone 4*

*Apple site*

*iPhone4 vs. 3GS*

*Slashdot Link*



> In a keynote presentation today at WWDC, Steve Jobs officially unveiled the iPhone 4. It's powered by an A4 chip, has a glass front and back, and has stainless steel around the edges, which turns out to be part of the antenna system. The new iPhone uses what Jobs called a "Retina display," running at 960x640, or 326 ppi. The battery is also bigger, with a corresponding increase in battery life. The iPhone 4 supports 802.11n, has two mics for noise cancellation, and a three-axis gyroscope, which allows rotation and precision that accelerometers can't match. The iPhone 4's camera is using a 5-megapixel backside illuminated sensor, which Jobs said does better at low-light photography. It also records 720p video at 30 frames per second, with tap-to-focus. In addition to this, they've created an iMovie app, which allows users to easily edit videos on their phone. Several live blogs of the event, with pictures, are available. The device ships in the US on June 24th. Read on for more details.
> Update: 06/07 18:34 GMT by S : Steve's "One More Thing" this time around: FaceTime, live video chat from one iPhone 4 to another. It is Wi-Fi only at the moment, but they're working with carriers to expand that in the future.
> Jobs says the iPhone 4 OS is being renamed "iOS4," since isn't just focused on phones anymore. The release candidate will be made available to developers today. He demonstrated multitasking, a unified email inbox, and folders for apps. In the App Store, you can expect to see an iPhone version of Netflix soon, as well as Guitar Hero andFarmVille. Jobs also announced that iBooks, the ebook application for the iPad, would be getting a few upgrades. Users will soon be able to make notes, and a bookmark button is on the way. It will put bookmarked pages into the book's table of contents. iBooks is also gaining support for viewing PDFs. On top of that, it won't be just for the iPad anymore; it's coming to the iPhone and iPod Touch as well, and it will sync between devices.


*MacWorld Link (with pics)*

(bold added)


> ...new battery that—coupled with the new chip—Apple says provides *40 percent more talk time*. The company says talk time is up from 5 hours to 7 hours; 6 hours of 3G browsing; 10 hours of Wi-Fi browsing; 10 hours of video; 40 hours of music; and 300 hours of standby.





> *Pricing and availability*
> The iPhone 4 will come in black and white, at $199 for 16GB and $299 for 32GB (with the same qualifications and two-year contract with AT&T as in the past). Apple will also add an 8GB iPhone 3GS for $99.
> 
> Jobs said that AT&T is going to make “an incredibly generous upgrade offer.” If your contract expires any time in 2010, you’re immediately eligible for that pricing, for up to six months early eligibility. The iPhone 4 will be available from Apple and AT&T’s retail and online stores, as well as at Best Buy and Wal-Mart stores.
> ...


*AVS link*

*Electronic House link*

*6-7-10 - CNET - The skinny on upgrading to the iPhone 4 (Q&A)*


Gizmodo (7/19/2010) - "Apple, Antennagate, and Why It's Time to Move On"


----------



## dvenardos (Sep 27, 2008)

Doesn't seem like that big of a deal to me. Good improvements but nothing earth shattering. I was intrigued by the rumor of the iPhone OS going to AppleTV. I could see the AppleTV with an iPod touch/ iPhone remote as a really fun device.

edit:
Here is the iPhone video. They are making a big deal of the enhanced resolution and video conferencing app.
http://www.apple.com/iphone/design/#design-video


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

dvenardos said:


> Doesn't seem like that big of a deal to me. Good improvements but nothing earth shattering. I was intrigued by the rumor of the iPhone OS going to AppleTV. I could see the AppleTV with an iPod touch/ iPhone remote as a really fun device.


I have the 3G (not 3GS), so it might be more of an upgrade for me.
My wife still has the pre-3G (I don't know if that has a name).

I agree sounds like iterative improvements.

Mike


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

Hardware looks nice....thinner (even thinner than my Nexus 1) and better screen.

Still.....after having Android for a little while now..when I play with an iphone, it feels like going back to Windows 98 or something. I don't see me getting the new iphone.

I can't wait to see some of the new Android phones this holiday season...


----------



## gonk (Jul 3, 2009)

I'll probably upgrade - my 3G is about due for an upgrade, and unlike the 3GS this model does a few things that actually interest me (better camera, for example).


----------



## Cujobob (Feb 12, 2008)

It looks like a solid upgrade and I still prefer my old IPhone 3G to most of the phones on the market due to usability. My Brother in Law just got the EVO for a great price before his 1 year was even up...so I'll be looking forward to seeing what he thinks of that. I just can't tolerate bad touch screens, fat phones, or horrendous lag. IPhones have been immune from those. My Touch Pro 2 is absolute garbage...Windows Mobile is ****.


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

*“an incredibly generous upgrade offer”*

I have a 3G and I'm looking at this statement:



> Jobs said that AT&T is going to make “an incredibly generous upgrade offer.”
> If your contract expires any time in 2010, you’re immediately eligible for that pricing, for up to six months early eligibility.


I want to see what the upgrade offer is.

Mike


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

*Droid X introduced a day ahead of iPhone release*

hmmm...

*Droid X introduced a day ahead of iPhone release*
Link

Who here is getting the new iPhone.
I'm off for a vacation, so I'll wait for the dust to settle until I get back...

Mike


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

*Slashdot -- iPhone 4 Reception Recall Ruckus Roundup*

From Slashdot:
*iPhone 4 Reception Recall Ruckus Roundup*



> Readers today have been sending tons of stories about the iPhone4, so here are a few of the highlights:
> Following the Consumers Reports that the iPhone has antenna problems, Andy Patrizio asks if Apple can withstand the pressure to recall, while CNet estimates that a recall would cost them $1.5B.
> 
> But that's just the latest on the iPhone4: the long running carrier exclusivity lawsuit rumors have been upgraded to Class Action status.


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

Any thoughts/comments from iPhone 4 owners on this...

*Slashdot:*
The thing is...
by sjonke (457707) on Wednesday July 14, @10:28AM (#32900206)


> ... that my iPhone 4 is outperforming my 3GS, in terms of 3G connection quality and reliability, sometimes to pretty miraculous degree, such as at the train station I wait at every work day, where my 3GS's signal would jump up and down and go away and come back and even when it was showing 5 bars the performance was horrendous. With the iPhone 4 I can in fact reproduce the signal drop when held in my left hand, going pretty dramatically from 4 bars to only 1, but even at 1 bar the performance is outstanding and for the first time ever I've got a 100% reliable and fast connection here. I can stream audio and browse the web and it's fast, even at 1 bar. At 4 bars if not left handed.
> 
> So I'm not downplaying the drop in signal strength issue, as that is there when you hold it left handed (and I do usually), but that in practice it performs better, even a lot better, then my iPhone 3GS. So is the antenna flawed or not? I would say that it is flawed, but only from a PR standpoint. It's a public relations disaster, brought only by people who don't have an iPhone 4 and who seem to have a vendetta against Apple for not making a phone that they want, and due to magazines like Consumers Reports, who aren't seeing the forest for the trees. They are focusing solely on that there is a drop, and ignoring how it performs in practice. You need to just use the phone and see how it works for you, and most, I suspect, once they stop staring at the signal strength gauge, are going to find that it does better then their previous phone, even by a wide margin. The iPhone 4 is a great phone. Yes, you should put a case on it, as that will reduce the signal drop issue, but that issue is not nearly as big of an issue as it is being made out to be. It's not a non-issue, it just not the main thing you should be concerned about. You should be concerned about how it performs in practice, and the iPhone 4 excels there.


*CNN - What Apple must do to stop the iPhone 4 bleeding*
*Engadget - "Consumer Reports confirms iPhone 4 antenna problems -- and so do we"*
*Engadget - "Apple deleting mentions of Consumer Reports' iPhone 4 piece on forums, can't delete your thoughts"*


----------



## LilGator (Feb 14, 2010)

Hey Mike, I've had the phone for about a month (day before launch)- and I've had zero issues. I can replicate a drop in signal strength with a naked phone and trying to do so, but of course this is pretty meaningless.

I can't imagine anyone not wanting to protect their investment with even a tiny but of rubber.

Because I've not had a single issue (in fact, better reception than my 3GS), and because I would have never known there even was a problem without reading about it online, it is in reality effectively a non-issue.


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

LilGator said:


> Hey Mike, I've had the phone for about a month (day before launch)- and I've had zero issues. I can replicate a drop in signal strength with a naked phone and trying to do so, but of course this is pretty meaningless.
> 
> I can't imagine anyone not wanting to protect their investment with even a tiny but of rubber.
> 
> Because I've not had a single issue (in fact, better reception than my 3GS), and because I would have never known there even was a problem without reading about it online, it is in reality effectively a non-issue.


Thanks.


----------



## Hawkeyejw (Jan 27, 2011)

You may have already seen this, but if not it is an interesting read, I think.

http://www.engadget.com/2010/07/13/yes-the-iphone-4-is-broken-no-the-iphone-4-is-not-broken/


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

I have the iphone 4 since launch day with no problem. Fantastic display and very fast. Love it.


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

Is it a consensus that if you have the "bumper" or cover that the antenna/reception is okay?

Also, I'm coming from a 3G.

Mike


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

I had a 3G and went to 4. Super satisfied. I always use a screen protection and case on my phones. I'm using a not skid rubber case on the 4 with Stealth Guard front and back invisible glass screen protectors.


----------



## gooddoc (Jul 17, 2010)

DRROOIIIID....Can you hear me now? lol:hide:


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

I heard on CNN today that Apple will have an announcement tomorrow.

Mike

*Apple plans iPhone 4 announcement on Friday*
*What Steve Jobs will say on Friday*
*iPhone 4: Letterman's Top 10*


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

*Slashdot: Apple Offers Free Cases To Solve iPhone 4 Antenna Problems*



> Apple just finished their press conference about the iPhone 4 antenna issues that have been widely reported and discussed in the past few weeks. Steve Jobs started by showing that the problem wasn't limited to iPhones, using videos of the BlackBerry Bold 9700, the HTC Droid Eris, and the Samsung Omnia 2 as examples, all of which dropped bars while being gripped in certain ways. He said, "This is life in the smartphone world. Phones aren't perfect. It's a challenge for the whole industry. Every phone has weak spots." He went on to say that only 0.55% of all iPhone 4 users have called in to complain about reception problems, and that the return rate on the iPhone 4 so far is less than a third of the return rate for the 3GS. Jobs then said that according to their data, the iPhone 4 drops an average of less than one additional call per hundred than the 3GS. He continued by pointing out that because the 3GS was based on the 3G, there was already a large supply of Bumpers, which most customers left the store with. When the iPhone 4 came out, the old Bumpers didn't fit, so stock was lower and fewer customers used them (80% vs. 20%).
> 
> Therefore, Apple's solution to the antenna problems is to give a free case to every iPhone 4 purchaser before September 30. Refunds will be offered for those who already purchased one. Since they can't make the Bumpers fast enough, they'll be supplying other cases from third parties. Jobs also acknowledged recently reported problems with the proximity sensor, promising a future software update to fix it.
> 
> Engadget's liveblog of the conference has a ton of pictures and more direct quotes from Jobs. It's worth looking at if only for pictures of Apple's anechoic testing chambers.


*Engadget links:*

*Live from Apple's iPhone 4 press conference (7/16/10)*
*Apple to give away free cases to iPhone 4 users (7/16/10)*
*Apple posts iPhone 4 press conference video, 'smartphone antenna performance' page (7/16/10)*


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

Well I ordered one today...

Mike


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

make sure you hold it right....


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

iPhone 4 arrived yesterday.
I attempted to re-sync my old 3G before changing over and hit the "restore" button which dropped all my apps.
I then did the iPhone 4 activation - relatively fast and painless.
The re-install of apps on the i4 was fast (over house WiFi).
The screen is nice.
Fast moving.

I have only made one call so far, so no comments on that yet.
I still need to re-pair with my car bluetooth.
I'm using an Otterbox defender shell.

Mike


----------



## madpoet (Jul 26, 2010)

Now just go to the website and JB it!


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

*JB*



madpoet said:


> Now just go to the website and JB it!


Why?

I'm not sure what the utility of jail breaking it for me would be.
(But I am willing to learn...:scratchchin

Mike


----------



## madpoet (Jul 26, 2010)

There's several things I consider key. THe first is My3g. It makes your phone think you are always on a WiFi network so that you can always download patches, podcasts, etc; without the restrictions Apple normally places. The second is MyWi, which lets me make my phone a wireless hotspot for free. And the last is the SNES emulator. Hours and hours of fun!


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

madpoet said:


> There's several things I consider key. THe first is My3g. It makes your phone think you are always on a WiFi network so that you can always download patches, podcasts, etc; without the restrictions Apple normally places. The second is MyWi, which lets me make my phone a wireless hotspot for free. And the last is the SNES emulator. Hours and hours of fun!


Your kung-fu is stronger than my kung-fu!:biglaugh:
I'm pretty happy with the simplicity I have now.

I might start a thread for favorite iPhone apps to see what people say...


Mike


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

While I don't envision myself going back to an iphone anytime soon now that I have TRUE flexibility combined with power in my pocket (Nexus One), I have to agree with mp. When I did have an iphone, I did jb it and it was nice, however it did slow it down a tad. It just didn't have the horsepower to support the new realm of possibilities once you break out of the apple garden. But the new iphone 4 has the specs....it should be a *very* competent machine.

The MyWi feature is great...I've used it in the past and I use the built in wifi tethering on my current phone all the time. The NES emulator is fun, too. I'm sure there's a similar program for the iphone, but I'm using a spare Wii remote for when I play NESoid 



On a side note, I ended up finally downgrading my old 3G iphone (gave to mom) back to 3.xx version. The iOS 4 turns it into an absolute pig. Thankfully it was easy to do.


----------



## gonk (Jul 3, 2009)

Jason said:


> On a side note, I ended up finally downgrading my old 3G iphone (gave to mom) back to 3.xx version. The iOS 4 turns it into an absolute pig. Thankfully it was easy to do.


We are considering doing that with my wife's 3G if we give it to her mom.


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

gonk said:


> We are considering doing that with my wife's 3G if we give it to her mom.


This is pretty much how it got....almost to the T:

iOS 4 on iPhone 3G

The worst part about the process was that you cannot use a backup from when you were at v.4 so you could lose some stuff. In my mom's case she lost quite a bit because she had never synced it since I gave it to her back in early May. Still, it's _muuuuch_ better than before.


----------



## gonk (Jul 3, 2009)

My old 3G was dreadfully painful running iOS4. I didn't downgrade it to 3.x when I moved to an iPhone 4, but our five-year-old was pretty happy to take it as an iPod even with iOS4 still on there. If we give my wife's phone to her mom, we'll be starting from scratch anyway so it won't matter if we lose everything - be sort of convenient, actually...


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

gonk said:


> My old 3G was dreadfully painful running iOS4. I didn't downgrade it to 3.x when I moved to an iPhone 4, but our five-year-old was pretty happy to take it as an iPod even with iOS4 still on there. If we give my wife's phone to her mom, we'll be starting from scratch anyway so it won't matter if we lose everything - be sort of convenient, actually...


Wow. Very similar situation.
My 4.5yo is all over my 3G old phone!

Mike


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

I didn't realize how bad it was until the other day. Her and dad had been complaining about it and he swore up and down it was because I had jailbroken it before (I threw it back in jail long ago ). 

Anyway, I finally took a look at it this weekend and it was...well unusable to me. Granted I'm pretty spoiled speed wise now, but dang.....felt like how slow win 98 used to get when you didn't keep it cleaned out and tried to have every program listed in your startup folder.. (lol..that was the true beginning of my self taught computer skills)

Of course a quick visit to google will let you know how severe the problems are. I guess Apple's taking some heat from the whole iOS4 on 3G phones.


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

*CNN Money - Connecting the dots to a Verizon iPhone*

...

"That means the iPhone becomes a free agent in January. 
If that's true, a 4G Verizon iPhone announcement at CES would be timed perfectly."

In that report it sounds like no structural changes to the iPhone, but based on this there might be...

*CNN - Report: iPhone's glass back giving Apple headaches*


----------

